# most power efficent folding graphics card/cpu



## Geofrancis (Apr 25, 2009)

im looking for the best nvidea card that has the best folding performance-per-watt not the card that just uses the least amount of power.

at the moment im looking at the zotac 9600gt green edition that is supposed to use 40% less power than a standard 9600gt but tracking them down in the uk is like trying to find unicorn shit by the side of the road. 

for the cpu i was looking at one of those 65w 2.33ghz q8200 quadcores or a 45w phenom but at 1.8ghz they are very under powered.

any other sugestions?


----------



## mothergoose729 (Apr 28, 2009)

That all sounds like good parts. The 45w phenom's I am pretty sure are only for their servers (socket F) but I could be wrong. I haven't seen them listed in the US. You can get an s quad, but sometimes you an achieve similar results by underclocking a normal version. The q9550s in this case could be worth the extra money. 

You are unlikely to find any of these items on these forums . You might be able to get a person to buy them here in the US though, and ship them to your country.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 17, 2009)

Have you seen this?  It's kinda old, but has some good info.
The (actual, not updated 9800GTX+) GTS250 should be good with PPD/watt.


----------



## twicksisted (May 17, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> is like trying to find unicorn shit by the side of the road.



I couldnt find a picture of her shit by the side of the road, but got a pic of the unicorn


----------



## BUCK NASTY (May 17, 2009)

Geofrancis said:


> im looking for the best nvidea card that has the best folding performance-per-watt not the card that just uses the least amount of power.
> 
> at the moment im looking at the zotac 9600gt green edition that is supposed to use 40% less power than a standard 9600gt but tracking them down in the uk is like trying to find unicorn shit by the side of the road.
> 
> ...


Are you using an existing PSU or are you gonna design from scratch?


----------



## Geofrancis (May 17, 2009)

well at the moment im running an atom 330 dual core in my server but i would like something faster that wont eat electricity. i would love a quad or 8 core atom but thats not going to happen any time soon. 

the psu i would be using would probibly be the 200w psu in my morex 669 case but idealy id like to use the 120w pico psu i have got.


----------

